# Info traffic



## abram (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Connaissez-vous une appli iphone donnant les infos traffic en Belgique ?
Merci


----------



## Clemapo (27 Mars 2011)

Je ne sais pas, moi je me sers de l'appli "plans", fournie de base avec les ipod/iphone/ipad...


----------

